# Hydro, pics please!



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

I am formally requesting you to posts up some pics of the little monster!!


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I've been called out!

Well here is the new addition - Shooter.

Took this photo of the litter when I went to pick him up:

[siteimg]4639[/siteimg]

These two are of him playing in a cardboard box:

[siteimg]4640[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4641[/siteimg]

Ahhh puppies......


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Hydro, several in the litter have the pointing thing down already :wink:


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Seriously,

Let's give this litter a chance before we start finding faults!!! :wink:

Hydro


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Another interesting thing to note, the litter was 4 blk and 4 yella, even though both parents and all 4 grandparents are black. In my humble opinion, that should make for a good yellow dog - time will tell! But they say only 1 out of 3 turns out to be a really exceptional dog, even from the best breedings.

Hydro


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice looking pup :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

hydro870 said:


> Seriously,
> 
> Let's give this litter a chance before we start finding faults!!! :wink:
> 
> Hydro


So you're saying there's still a chance they might point?

He,He :wink:

Really nice looking pups hydro! Have fun with him!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

awesome looking pup! Where did you get him from and what did the pedigree look like?

Edit: nevermind i saw the other thread with info on him.


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

Way to go Hydro!!

Love them "Dare to Scream" pups!!

Dont worry, one good ear pinch will stop the pointing forever if, god forbid, it ever happens.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Goldeneye said:


> Dont worry, one good ear pinch will stop the pointing forever if, god forbid, it ever happens.


What is wrong with pointing? If it is the dogs way of working birds.

Who is the pups parents?

Alex


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

Alex,

There is nothing wrong with a lab that points if that is what you want.

I believe Hydro is on record as NOT wanting a lab that points.

I hope this thread will remain a fun celebration of Hydros new addition and not turn into another PL debate.

Of course, good natured ribbing is always fun!!

Beatiful little shooter you got there Hydro, I cant wait to chunk him a duck.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Good luck with the pup Hydro!! Are you planning on running him in Field trials/hunt tests?


----------

